# Congenital and Heritable disorders...



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Came across this website which is fascinating!! well to me it is 

If you look at spaniels and mini poodles you can see what congenital and heritable disorders they are prone to.

So when we say about ears and allergies and paw licking and other stuff we can see that it is linked........

http://www.thedogplace.org/Genetics/Congenital-Heritable-Disorders_AVAR.asp


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for this..will be an interesting read (perhaps not now...im off to the land of nod..night night)

Clare
x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That is really interesting, thank you. xx


----------

